# Raspberry Pi DVD rom only partially showing in camcontrol



## archer72 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi,

I have a Raspberry Pi running FreeBSD 12, which I tried to open a USB DVD Rom on.
The output of camcontrol devlist -v results in this:


```
scbus0 on umass-sim0 bus 0:
<SABRENT  0204>                    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass0)
scbus1 on umass-sim1 bus 1:
<_NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A 102C>       at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1)
scbus2 on umass-sim2 bus 2:
<Innostor Ext. HDD >               at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (da1,pass2)
```

This looks like the DVD Rom is only partially there, but when I plug it into a computer running FreeBSD, it shows up and mounts just fine.


```
scbus6 on umass-sim2 bus 2:
<_NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A 102C>       at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (pass7,cd1)

umass2: <Initio DVD+-RW ND-6650A, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.06, addr 4> on usbus4
umass2:  8070i (ATAPI) over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass2:6:2: Attached to scbus6
cd1 at umass-sim2 bus 2 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
cd1: <_NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A 102C> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device

root@mediacenter-bsd:/usr/home/mark # mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd1 /mnt/dvd
root@mediacenter-bsd:/usr/home/mark # ls /mnt/dvd
dvd/  dvd2/
root@mediacenter-bsd:/usr/home/mark # ls /mnt/dvd/video_ts/
video_ts.bup    vts_01_4.vob    vts_03_0.vob    vts_05_0.vob    vts_07_1.vob
video_ts.ifo    vts_01_5.vob    vts_03_1.vob    vts_05_1.vob    vts_08_0.bup
video_ts.vob    vts_01_6.vob    vts_04_0.bup    vts_06_0.bup    vts_08_0.ifo
vts_01_0.bup    vts_02_0.bup    vts_04_0.ifo    vts_06_0.ifo    vts_08_0.vob
vts_01_0.ifo    vts_02_0.ifo    vts_04_0.vob    vts_06_0.vob    vts_08_1.vob
```

But here is what it looks like on the dmesg bus on the Pi:


```
ugen0.8: <Initio DVD+-RW ND-6650A> at usbus0
umass1 on uhub2
umass1: <Initio DVD+-RW ND-6650A, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.06, addr 8> on usbus0
```

There is a powered USB hub between the drive and the Pi, so I don't thing power an issue.

Could there be a driver missing?


----------



## archer72 (Aug 3, 2019)

I forgot to mention, this is for ARM FreeBSD version 12.



			Index of /ftp/snapshots/arm64/aarch64/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/


----------

